# 25 Pronghorn wildcat



## dieseldog (Aug 9, 2004)

Anyone know anything about this wildcat. Supposedly a 270 or 300 case down to a 25 cal. Supposed to be crazy fast. Saw some responses about it on Monster Muleys. I love my 25-06 and if i could do something with a little more zing would be even cooler.


----------



## clampdaddy (Aug 9, 2006)

Was it perhaps the .257 STW? If it was it's a 8mm rem mag or 7mm STW necked down to 25 cal.


----------



## highrack (Nov 30, 2005)

.25 WSM, 270 short mag necked down to a 25 cal. great gun good bal. or the 6mm-06 in the 24 cal just a tought have them both


----------



## drhunter (Aug 8, 2006)

It was in last month's Rifle or Handloader mag. It' a 300 WSM necked down to .25. Looked like a pretty interesting round. Someone is making dies for it already according to the article.


----------



## Invector (Jan 13, 2006)

I found that the 6mm-06 aka 243/06 and the wildcats are considered any round choped to fit a .24 or .25 cal. The .25 wildcat is a 6.5mm-06. Basicly the artical I found said the 6.5-06 is a necked up 25-06. The author did not talked to highly about them and that if you are going to get one why not get a 270 insted. http://www.chuckhawks.com/6-5mm-06.htm is the site I found this at. Cabelas also had a small blip about a .22 wildcat. Hope this helps.


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

The 24-06/6-06 is easily purchased in a factory round, it's known as a 240 WBY. It has a belt and WBY's double radius shoulder, but is essentially a 30-06 case necked down to 6mm. That caliber in an ultralightweight accumark would make a deadly pronghorn rig, and it's light enough to carry for days on end.


----------

